# cpufreqd problem

## Princess Nell

I built a temporary replacement laptop (T60) and installed cpufreqd, but the machine logs a constant stream of

```

May  3 12:33:10 localhost logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

May  3 12:33:10 localhost cpufreqd: acpi_battery_update      : Re-scanning available batteries

May  3 12:33:10 localhost cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:00/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/current_now (No such file or directory)

May  3 12:33:10 localhost logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU1 00000080 00000000

May  3 12:33:10 localhost cpufreqd: acpi_battery_update      : Re-scanning available batteries

May  3 12:33:10 localhost cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:00/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/current_now (No such file or directory)

```

i.e. about 10 such entries every second.

I read somewhere that current_now has been deprecated for a long time and power_now should be used instead. Is there anything I can reconfigure to get rid of these logs?

----------

## Maitreya

cpufreqd is supposed to detect which it should use by kernel version (>2.6.36).

Which version of cpufreqd do you use?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

cpufrequtils and cpufreqd both are dead packages and leaving Portage very soon

replaced by sys-power/cpupower and on-going discussion on it's init script here, https://bugs.gentoo.org/453794

----------

## Princess Nell

Version 2.4.2-r2.

I made some changes to the kernel config and now the logs are clean. Unfortunately, I can't tell which options fixed it  :Wink:  But I'll also look at the power management guide; just glad to have the system up and running and in a useful state. Now if I could figure out how to get the wireless LED to work ...

I'll look at cpupower when setting up the new machine.

----------

## Princess Nell

Can't tell if cpupower is working. Running into the same init script issue as the last poster in the bug report, and the gnome panel cpu frequency scaling applet is no longer working. The man page for cpupower-monitor is included, but not the tool itself. Oh wait, there's cpupower frequency-info.

----------

